# Safe parrotlet toys.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I need to get my parrotlet some new toys. Her favourite one that she uses to sleep on, rub her head on and play on is getting rather tatty and I'm afraid she might get caught in it. 

She seems to have gotten bored also of her others.

I can't remember if the toys/ toy clamps etc have to be stainless steel to be safe? I know lead and zinc are dangerous. Are there any materials I have to watch out for that can be dangerous for toys? Thanks. Any recommendations for well known safe suitable toys for parrotlets (not bigger parrots) would be appreciated.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

You should be glad you don't have my senegal. Every toy i buy gets shredded and forms a mound on the floor :lol2:

Aslong as you stick to proper bird toys you should be fine!


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

I decided to make my own, much more fun!

I bought a bucket load of parts (cotton rope/steel chain/kids building block ect) for around £25 and built loads! The plus side is, if you build one that he isn't really interested in you can just dismantle it and go back to the drawing board.:2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

I usually get toy making parts from Buy Parrot Toy-Making Parts from Northern Parrots best way forward in my opinion. 

If they ard toys that the parrot will play with alone avoid:
Any form of rope or chain.
Metal.
Small plastic parts. 

You have to be ever so careful in what you use.

I often roll up newspaper and have treats hidden in the creases. This is then pushed through the bars and the birds forage for food.

Toilet roll ca cardboard is also great as the birds wi take it apart.

I also make wood toys that have circles cut in them. The newspaper toys mentioned above can then be wedged in these holes as well. The parrots love these toys and pull them apart over a few months.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. These sound like good ideas. I just put a thread up about my parrotlets Xmas toys habing catnip smell on them from being kept in a drawer for a few dats with my cats toys. Also there's a rope ladder in there but I always cut off any stray threads. Is that ok them for her to hsve alone if it's rope but I cut bits off that are/become hazardous to her strangling herself or getting tangled etc?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks. These sound like good ideas. I just put a thread up about my parrotlets Xmas toys habing catnip smell on them from being kept in a drawer for a few dats with my cats toys. Also there's a rope ladder in there but I always cut off any stray threads. Is that ok them for her to hsve alone if it's rope but I cut bits off that are/become hazardous to her strangling herself or getting tangled etc?


Some people chance it but personally I wouldn't. I never have chain or any rope in my birds cage as there is a very real and tragic risk of becoming trapped and dying. I only have wood in my cages & use only untreated leather strips. On the outside however is very different, rope and chain toys as he is always supervised when in out of cage time.

Hard to look at but it makes the point http://www.parrot-link.co.uk/index.php?PHPSESSID=0f3dfd1c49c6670c9dedf3c721d23169&topic=20115.0


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Thats what I've akways been worried about. Poor thing.
So just stick to wooden, plastic, sisal that's not natural and not dyed, and make sure the toys are stainless steel instead of metal or zinc then?

She has plastic tubes with balls in and plastic coloured rings she loves. Are they ok? She likes to play with the clasps too and it sends her to sleep so I'm worried they're not stainless steel.


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Acrylic parrot toys are fine, I would avoid other types of plastic toys that are not designed for parrots as there is a risk they could splinter. I have some acrylic toys that have survived playtimes with both my cockatoo and macaw so while they are expensive initially, they do last! Northern Parrots has loads of lovely toys


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

julieszoo said:


> Acrylic parrot toys are fine, I would avoid other types of plastic toys that are not designed for parrots as there is a risk they could splinter. I have some acrylic toys that have survived playtimes with both my cockatoo and macaw so while they are expensive initially, they do last! Northern Parrots has loads of lovely toys



^^ This.

Id also bin off the sisal for unsupervised use, strands can and do come off which are a risk


----------

